# Yellowing



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi

I got some problems with my plants.
If this link works thats where my grow journal is.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46334

I checked the sick plants link earlier and now I think it's either
number 2,3 or 4 in this 				*Marijuana Nutrient Disorders trouble-shooter
*posted by Hick.
Any good link to pics about plants that definitely suffer from N, mg or K deficiency.
I think N or mg. Or soil...

Now is there an around-the-house-trick to add more nitrogen, mg, or potassium? I mean I cant get to the shops for awhile so maybe a there something in every household that I can use.
And if it is that I have to add the sand to my pots, theres a big heap of it on the lawn left overs from some cementing job, can I use that just as it is or do I have to bake it first?
My containers are big as are plants so any tricks how to add the sand without destroying them? Cant really loose too much soil either, cant replace it, I only have 110l of it and now they hold over 530l.

I'll keep surfing and searching.

Thank to all in advance.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, surf, surf, surf and found some pics and 
I think they lack N and maybe a bit of mg aswell.
How to add N or mg out of house hold items?????

And how urgent this is? If I delay this for few days will the damage be that severe that all hope is gone or I still can fix them. I might get some stuff(what I need?) delivered over at the weedend.

This makes me scratch my head and worries me abit aswell but makes it even more fascinating, you know; something going on, what, have to find out and fix it.  I'm into this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello Parcero 

You as I as everyone on this forum knows it doesnt matter how many words you use to describe your problem, you are not going to describe it well enough without pictures.


Click 'Quote' at the bottom right and fill this in.


SOIL:

How long has this problem been going on?

What STRAIN are you growing?

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

What is the age of your plants?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

How Tall are the plants?

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What size bulb are you using?

What is the distance to the canopy?

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

What is the canopy temperature?

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's?


eace:


----------



## Afghan Kush (Sep 24, 2009)

I just posted a couple of pictures of what looks like magnesium deficiency in this thread.
Do your leaves look the same?
Baaahhhh, I not allowed to post links yet. Use the search to find the thread titled "Leaves curl up and spots on leaves" or check the "Sick Plants & Problems" board where you should find the thread on the first page.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

SOIL:

How long has this problem been going on?
A week or so

What STRAIN are you growing?
Ordered fem. NL seeds from weedseedshop and they came as sensiseeds, checked sensiseeds and they're selling fem.NL from whitelabel??

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)
Seed

What is the age of your plants?
approx 46days

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?
uuh, not remember for sure but max. 20days 

How Tall are the plants?
approx between 43-65cm

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?
Veg

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)
I dont know these terms that well, 18plants in 2,2sq meters or 24sq feet

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)
40cm x 60cm and slightly less at the bottom and 27cm deep. 2 plants in every. 2 separate plants on 11-12l barrel and one in 10l bucket.

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)
Normal blacksoil bought in gardening store. No added nutes but NO sand either.

What Nutrient's are you using?
Biobizz - BioGrow

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*
Recomended 2ml/ litre. I used less, for exsample last nutes were 28ml/16l and before a bit less

How often are you feeding?
Once a week

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?
no idea

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?
Dont know either...

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?
I put these drops in the water and check the color


How often are you watering?
Lots once a week with nutes and little every couple of days

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?
Monday, once a week

What size bulb are you using?
400w hps and fluoro tubes

What is the distance to the canopy?
40cm

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)
approx. 52-55

What is the canopy temperature?
Now with new exhaust 24-28 celsius

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)
Stays pretty much the same, 24 lights

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)
Dont know numbers on this one but now it's enough. Had a problem with that earlier and with heat but not I have this big duct fan designed for a lot bigger space and it really sucks air and excess heat away.

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?
Running constantly

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?
No, a small ones are occaisonally

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?
?? My quess is hard. PHs been over 7 before a lower it

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?
Tap

Are you using water from a water softener? 
No?
Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?
No

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?
No

Are plant's infected with pest's?
No, small flys in the room a bit but much


eace:[/quote]


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

And now some pictures.

Been surfing and reading more and thinking aswell. What good does that do, I dont know.

But I quess it N deficiency but how?. Because I've been feeding them only veg. state nutes and it's N right? so the soil must be blocking it or something. I know now that the soil what I'm using should have been mixed with sand or it gets compressed and hard...

Cant download now more than those 3 pics now and it took ages aswell.
Some more on the grow journal side at http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46334&page=2

 Thanks


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Afghan Kush said:
			
		

> I just posted a couple of pictures of what looks like magnesium deficiency in this thread.
> Do your leaves look the same?
> 
> No, so I guess it's not mg.
> ...


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Some more on the grow journal side at http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46334&page=2
> 
> Thanks



Just made a reply in your GJ. Nice grow btw!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

Parcero said:
			
		

> What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?
> Dont know either...
> 
> What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?
> I put these drops in the water and check the color


 
Here is your problem.

You need a digital PH meter, the drops and the double pronged thing you poke in the soil are totally worthless, they can be 2 whole points out either way.

You will not get on top of your problem until you buy an accurate PH digital tester so you know you are working on sound ground.

eace:


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Here is your problem.
> 
> You need a digital PH meter, the drops and the double pronged thing you poke in the soil are totally worthless, they can be 2 whole points out either way.
> 
> ...



Have you eperienced problems with the drops? Besides being timeconsuming i think they are fine. Other than that i fully agree.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

Accuracy is the name of the game when growing MJ.

I have tried the drops and the double prong reader.

Caused many many problems, the problem is you think you have a correct reading yet your plant is telling you there is something wrong, so you go looking for solutions but your starting off with incorrect pointers to start with.

Just my experience.

eace:


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Accuracy is the name of the game when growing MJ.
> 
> I have tried the drops and the double prong reader.
> 
> ...



Guess i was lucky then. i use the pH meter to check that i'm in the right neighbourhood so to speak, and let the plant tell me the rest.  Plus i grow in coco which is selfbuffered to a certain extent. If i were doing hydro i guess i would have to be more carefull. 

Oh yeah, i gave up on the drops and bought a digital meter. Much easier to use and a good buy even though it was expensive.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you both HippyinEngland and Kebnekajse
I'll get one of those meters then and will see what number it gives me.
Before that I cant do nothing?
If it's N deficiency it's because the soil blocks it, right?
Bio-Grow is high on N and thats all they've been getting.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Thank you both HippyinEngland and Kebnekajse
> I'll get one of those meters then and will see what number it gives me.
> Before that I cant do nothing?
> If it's N deficiency it's because the soil blocks it, right?
> Bio-Grow is high on N and thats all they've been getting.



Yes, Low pH causes N-lockout.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmmm

Plants still the same, leaves yellowing and then dry and dies..?
Had lots of visitors and still some around so no good hanging too much in the growroom and check things out.
Discovered today some red in the stems aswell, no good I guess?
run-off ph 7,5,  if run of means what comes outb after watering
Some pic

Second day flowering

If you know, help apreciated

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

Your Ph is causing this.

Red stems is just a trait the plant is showing, it is not a problem.

eace:


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your Ph is causing this.
> 
> Red stems is just a trait the plant is showing, it is not a problem.
> 
> eace:



+1

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1980&d=1141570518

But your high pH proves me wrong, guess it's not N-lockout after all. But fix the pH and you will probably be fine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

eace:


----------



## Parcero (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you both for advices!

Now visitor infested weekend is over and I hope I get some peace and time on the growroom. Problems are still present!
Yellowing continues and something more. 
I spotted this today,see pic.
Any ideas?
Replanting is not possible, tried it, poor plant...

Will start flushing the soil like a madman.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 28, 2009)

And as an unwanted bonus I discovered these new spots while spraying just now.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 28, 2009)

Before i say anything else i should make it clear that i'm not the most eperienced grower inthe world. BUT, the pic two posts up look very much like p-def. It can be caused by, guess what, low pH. Last pic you posted is more of a nuteburn type of spot. But as i said, i could very well be wrong.


EDIT: Found some pics that show p-def. Also found one that shows mg-def. It can look kinda like nuteburn in the beginning. It starts from the outer parts of the leafes and move in. It gets yellow and spotted.

EDIT again: But your pH was high, wasn't it? I'm sure you will sort it out. In the future i recomend coco, never had a problem growing in it.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks kebnekajse

This thing is bothering me, really. All pics and more or less symptons I've red points towards N def and P def aswell caused by low ph but yes, my ph was and is still high!?
More stuff showing daily..no good.
I'm using wellwater and it's not that good, high ph and other "not so welcome stuff" aswell but it's the only water I have here. I lower the ph to 6,5 but I think I'll start lowering it now down to 6 and see what happens, does it still rise the ph in the soil.
I'm off to buy a activecarbonfilter to get rid of the iron and humus(?) from the water and try to flush the plants and see what happens. No chance getting proper water from town nor bottled one for this flushing, it needs to be done now. Anyways too big containers to flush with botled water. If I'm correct when flushing soil I need approx. 3-5 times the quantity of the container of water, right? So in my case that would be around 3000l of water. Cant buy that..

Wish me luck and cheers

Bom!


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 29, 2009)

Can't help you any more, i gave you the little knowlegde i had. I really hope you fix this.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2009)

If it were me I would correct the PH then watch them, use nutes at 1/2 strength.
Water them less and see if it helps, I dont think its nute burn so flushing could do more damage than good if your roots are suffocating, that can also cause yellowing of the bottom fan leaves.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 30, 2009)

It's the soil, hard as cement and high ph.
Will try repoting somehow  and carry on...

Thank you kebnekajse and growdude


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, you seem to have pinpointed the problem. Don't worry too much about the repotting. She might be a bit unhappy, but MJ can take a fair bit of abuse without dying. Just be carefull and she'll be fine.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep, or I hope that's the case and repotting will do the job and they will survive it and bloom big and strong. Just repoted one pot, two plants and it was quite a job but I think it went ok. Lost some roots, no can do. I will observe it 24h and start with the other ones.

I think thats it for this thread and carry on my grow journal, thank everyone for your advices and being part of this.

Bom Shiva!


Hmm, I had a pic taken from them just now and I posted it on catch 22 thread and cant attach it to this one, sorry.


----------

